# Gur Satgur Ka Jo Sikh Akhai



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 15, 2006)

*m: 4 ] gur siqgur kw jo isKu AKwey su Blky auiT hir nwmu iDAwvY ] audmu kry Blky prBwqI iesnwnu kry AMimRqsir nwvY ] aupdyis gurU hir hir jpu jwpY siB iklivK pwp doK lih jwvY ] iPir cVY idvsu gurbwxI gwvY bhidAw auTidAw hir nwmu iDAwvY ] jo swis igrwis iDAwey myrw hir hir so gurisKu gurU min BwvY ] ijs no dieAwlu hovY myrw suAwmI iqsu gurisK gurU aupdysu suxwvY ] jnu nwnk DUiV mMgY iqsu gurisK kI jo Awip jpY Avrh nwmu jpwvY ]2] {pMnw 305/306} 

*


*Gur Satgur ka jo sikh akhai so bhalke uth har Naam dhiawai. *
*Udam kare bhalke parbhati ishnan kare Amritsar nawai. *
*Updesh Guru har har japjapai sabh kilwikh pap dokh leh jawai. *
*Phir chare diwas Gurbani gawai behndian uthdian har Naam dhiawai. *
*Jo sas giras dhiae mera har har so gursikh guru man bhawai. *
*Jisno dyal howai mera soami tis gursikh Guru updesh sunhawai. *
*Jan Nanak dhoor mangaitis gursikh ki jo aap japai awreh Naam japawi. *
*(Guru Granth Sahib, Page 305). *

*He who calls himself the disciple of the Satguru must wake up early in the morning (three hours before sunrise) and meditate on the Divine name. He must shake up all his laziness, take his bath, and meditate on His name. As taught by the Guru he must meditate on the Gur-mantra "Waheguru" and thus erase all the impressions of the wrong karmas (actions) he has done in various births and rebirths. Then at day dawn sing hymns in His praise. The Sikh who every moment keeps his mind fixed on the Divine name is dear to the Satguru. The Satguru showers his grace on him and shows him the path of at-one-ment (blends the Sikh with himself). Nanak begs the dust of the feet of such a gursikh, who himself meditates on the Divine name and directs others to do so.*


----------



## roopsidhu (Sep 15, 2006)

SSA to all
This Shabad is a great defination of true sikh. Like this there are many more shabads which define a sikh or the sikh way of living. Only and only SGGS ji's Gurbani can be the true rehetnama or code of conduct. I wonder why we sikhs are ignoring this fact and are just impesising to follow other rehetnamas.
Waheguru Sumat bakhsey


----------



## curious seeker (Mar 12, 2010)

Soul_jyot said:


> *m: 4 ] gur siqgur kw jo isKu AKwey su Blky auiT hir nwmu iDAwvY ] audmu kry Blky prBwqI iesnwnu kry AMimRqsir nwvY ] aupdyis gurU hir hir jpu jwpY siB iklivK pwp doK lih jwvY ] iPir cVY idvsu gurbwxI gwvY bhidAw auTidAw hir nwmu iDAwvY ] jo swis igrwis iDAwey myrw hir hir so gurisKu gurU min BwvY ] ijs no dieAwlu hovY myrw suAwmI iqsu gurisK gurU aupdysu suxwvY ] jnu nwnk DUiV mMgY iqsu gurisK kI jo Awip jpY Avrh nwmu jpwvY ]2] {pMnw 305/306}
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Soul Jyot ji

Well this should forever solve all arguments on whom is, or is not a Sikh! We will do the Hukam of the True Guru if we all keep this in mind!. Why are humans so intent in dividing themselves, in stereo typing, in going against the One who is in All?

 We are always separating , always dividing: Khalsa , non-Khalsa. Who is Sikh, who is not Sikh. The one who keeps the kesh, the one who does not keep the kesh. The one who seats on the floor and the ones who seats in the chair, the high caste m the law case the merchant, the farmer, my God! When will we give up the ego and follow the Gurbani and ONLY the Gurbani? 

 Its no different in any other faith, mind you. After all even the Apostle Paul had to remind  his  audience  that:  'The letter kills but the spirit vivifies' Legalism , that is the unthinking, unwise, selfish elaboration that adds what is not there to the Word of God, is poison my friends, poison! What is perfect and divine cannot be improved by man.

Be Blessed!
Curious


----------



## curious seeker (Mar 12, 2010)

roopsidhu said:


> SSA to all
> This Shabad is a great defination of true sikh. Like this there are many more shabads which define a sikh or the sikh way of living. Only and only SGGS ji's Gurbani can be the true rehetnama or code of conduct. I wonder why we sikhs are ignoring this fact and are just impesising to follow other rehetnamas.
> Waheguru Sumat bakhsey



Roopsidhu ji

Indeed, why? Is the SGGS the Sik's True, and only, Guru, or is the Sik's Guru  a mindless attachment to tradition and custom?  I am curious to know, when, and if ever, are all the Sikhs going to let the SGGS be their code of conduct.

May we all be blessed!
Curious


----------



## ballym (Mar 13, 2010)

There are many gems in SGGS Ji,
 In the beginning and all through out, emphasis is given to truth and truthful living, remaining true to yourself. If you are true to yourself, you will be true to others and will always have good qualities.
 There are agencies who are interested in keeping sikhs busy in minor points mentioned above. We should focus on improving our status around the world. 
On a side note, current situation of sikhs cutting hairs is a truth and shall remain a truth.
It is sad that we have started identifying a sikh by his/her birth in sikh family. Beauty of sikh religion is that anybody is welcome and at the same time it is not your birthright as emphasized by the fact that Guru gaddi was not automatically granted to Guru's son.
 But people are after us and want to make it a religion similiar to other ones. May be some of us are doing it unknowingly. This also points to the fact that all learned people/ historian need not be correct all the time. Their dredibility in soome cases may actually be a hinderance to true interpretation of history as their words are taken as authentic. Some people even misuse this  and give wrong interpretaion to historical facts..


----------



## curious seeker (Mar 13, 2010)

ballym said:


> There are many gems in SGGS Ji,
> In the beginning and all through out, emphasis is given to truth and truthful living, remaining true to yourself. If you are true to yourself, you will be true to others and will always have good qualities.
> There are agencies who are interested in keeping sikhs busy in minor points mentioned above. We should focus on improving our status around the world.
> On a side note, current situation of sikhs cutting hairs is a truth and shall remain a truth.
> ...



Hello Ballym ji

 Very astute observation. Manipulators have always misrepresented, misinterpreted, and twisted the sayings of Holy men for their own gain and agendas. That is being the history of the religion of men. The advantage of being able to commune with God and being filled with Him , is that we can tell what is right and what is wrong, in many cases we just feel it. Unfortunately many people are religious but not spiritual , or not dedicated enough to really meditate on and follow the teaching of Word. They either do not understand or an unwilling to submit to the Hukam. 

Praise the Naam
Curious


----------



## harmanpreet singh (Mar 13, 2010)

*One Who Calls Himself A Sikh of The Guru, The True Guru*

YouTube- One Who Calls Himself A Sikh of The Guru, The True Guru


----------



## kuldeepsb5 (Mar 13, 2010)

But one thing is common in every Sikh, irrespective of his/her  Jathebandi or Section and that is
"We belong to KHALSA PANTH,
 Our GURU is Sri GURU GRANTH Saheb ji,
 Our father is Guru Gobind Singh ji,
 Our mother is Mata Saheb Kaur ji ,
 Our birth place is Sri Anand pur Saheb. 
 	Our identity is Five Kakkars
 	We all obey the teachings of Gurbani,
 	The world knows us as Sikh ."
 Let us come on one platform  on the basis of the principles which are common amongst
 us and let us not discuss for which others feel odd/bad.
 Bhul chuk khima 
 Waheguru ji ka Khalsa Waheguru ji ki Fateh


----------



## curious seeker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Arman ji!

 Thanks, Beautiful! Question may one acquire the instrumental, without the words and then dub the letter of the song in another language or is that considered sacrilege? I mean I think it would do such a great work of letting people know in their own tongues about the Gurbani

Gurfateh!
Curious


----------



## curious seeker (Mar 14, 2010)

kuldeepsb5 said:


> But one thing is common in every Sikh, irrespective of his/her  Jathebandi or Section and that is
> "We belong to KHALSA PANTH,
> Our GURU is Sri GURU GRANTH Saheb ji,
> Our father is Guru Gobind Singh ji,
> ...




Hi

 Well it does say our GURU is the Sri Guru Grant Sahib. All I am saying is that if Sikhs have a GURU, then it seems obvious that Sikhs ought follow ONLY the GURU

May we all live in the Hukam,
Waheguru ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji ki Fateh
Curious


----------



## harmanpreet singh (Mar 14, 2010)

curious seeker said:


> Hi Arman ji!
> 
> Thanks, Beautiful! Question may one acquire the instrumental, without the words and then dub the letter of the song in another language or is that considered sacrilege? I mean I think it would do such a great work of letting people know in their own tongues about the Gurbani
> 
> ...



Hi Curious  ,

you  mean  instead  of  Gurmukhi n english  , you  want to write in  other  language  , i feel there is no problem with that !



heres another  beautiful shabad in voice  of Snatam kaur ji with enlish subtitle
YouTube- Ek Onkaar


----------



## kuldeepsb5 (Mar 14, 2010)

ਪਵਨ ਗਵਨ ਜੈਸੇ ਗੁਡੀਆ ਉਡਤ ਰਹੈ 
Pavan gavan jaisae guddeea ouddath  rehai
As the kite remains flying untill wind blows,
 ਪਵਨ ਰਹਤ ਗੁਡੀ ਉਡਿ ਨ ਸਕਤ ਹੈ ॥  
Pavan rehath guddee oudd n sakath  hai ||
 And without wind ,kite cant fly.
 ਡੋਰੀ ਕੀ ਮਰੋਰਿ ਜੈਸੇ ਲਟੂਆ  ਫਿਰਤ ਰਹੈ 
Doree kee maror jaisae lattooa  firath rehai

As the top revolves untill the velocity and kinetic  energy given by string remains,
ਤਾਉ ਹਾਉ ਮਿਟੈ ਗਿਰਿ ਪਰੈ ਹੁਇ ਥਕਤ ਹੈ ॥  
Tao hao mittai gir parai hue  thhakath hai ||
 And its ego ends and it  falls after end of the energy given by the string.
 ਕੰਚਨ ਅਸੁਧ ਜਿਉ ਕੁਠਾਰੀ ਠਹਰਾਤ  ਨਹੀ 
Kanchan asudhh jio kutharee  theharath nehee
 The impure gold never is stable in the pot of  goldsmith and remains moving,
 ਸੁਧ ਭਏ ਨਿਹਚਲ ਛਬਿ ਕੈ ਛਕਤ ਹੈ ॥ 
Sudhh bheae nihachal chhab  kai chhakath hai ||

But when its impurity is disolved and it becomes pure, it becomes stable  inthe pot and 
cant move.
 ਦੁਰਮਤਿ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਭ੍ਰਮਤ ਚਤੁਰ  ਕੁੰਟ 
Duramate dubidhha bhramat chathur  kunt
In the same way,with the dual mind ,  one always is under mirage,
 ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਏਕ ਟੇਕ ਮੋਨਿ ਨ ਬਕਤ ਹੈ  ॥੯੫॥ 
Guramat aek taek mon na bakat hai  ||95|

But when mind is under control of  teachings of sat-guru ,one can not talk about
hither and thither. 
( Savaeeye Bhai  Gurdaas Bhai Gurdas ji  )


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 14, 2010)

LOL Thanks for posting the shabad. It is very helpful for many members to be able to read the words.


----------



## kuldeepsb5 (Mar 14, 2010)

curious seeker said:


> Hi
> 
> Well it does say our GURU is the Sri Guru Grant Sahib. All I am saying is that if Sikhs have a GURU, then it seems obvious that Sikhs ought follow ONLY the GURU
> 
> ...



ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਹੋਇ ਦਇਆਲੁ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰੇ ਤਾ ਸਾਈ  ਕਾਰ ਕਰਾਇਸੀ ॥ 
Sahib hoe daeial kirapa karae tha  saee kar karaeisee ||
One, upon whom the Merciful Lord  bestows His Grace, performs His service.
ਸੋ  ਸੇਵਕੁ ਸੇਵਾ ਕਰੇ ਜਿਸ ਨੋ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਮਨਾਇਸੀ ॥ 
So saevak saeva karae jis no hukam  manaeisee ||
That servant, whom the Lord causes  to obey the Order of His Will, serves Him.
ਹੁਕਮਿ  ਮੰਨਿਐ ਹੋਵੈ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ਤਾ ਖਸਮੈ ਕਾ ਮਹਲੁ ਪਾਇਸੀ ॥ 
Hukam manniai hovai paravan tha khasamai ka mehal paeisee ||
Obeying the Order of His Will, he  becomes acceptable, and then, he obtains the Mansion of the Lord's  Presence.
ਖਸਮੈ  ਭਾਵੈ ਸੋ ਕਰੇ ਮਨਹੁ ਚਿੰਦਿਆ ਸੋ ਫਲੁ ਪਾਇਸੀ ॥ 
Khasamai bhavai so karae manahu chindhia so fal paeisee ||
One who acts to please His Lord and  Master, obtains the fruits of his mind's desires.
ਤਾ  ਦਰਗਹ ਪੈਧਾ ਜਾਇਸੀ ॥੧੫॥ 
Ta darageh paidhha jaeisee ||15||
Then, he goes to the Court of the  Lord, wearing robes of honor. ||15||
 ( Aasaa di vaar )


----------



## curious seeker (Mar 14, 2010)

harmanpreet singh said:


> Hi Curious  ,
> 
> you  mean  instead  of  Gurmukhi n english  , you  want to write in  other  language  , i feel there is no problem with that !
> 
> ...



Harmanpreet Singh; ji

Man , that is just marvelous

Blessings
Curious


----------

